# Favorite profile for Touring and Riding?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

More flat under the feet when touring improves grip. Venture's profile was one of the best for this. 

Camber is better than rocker but when you start to unweight your ski it can slip out al little easier than a flat profile. It doesn't sound like it would happen much, but on a steep hard to skin slope, you'll probably notice it. 

Regardless, camber or flat, I would look for something with an early rise nose at least. Just to make it easier to plane up on top of the snow when you are getting started. Plus it makes skinning easier when you are breaking trail too.


----------

